
Judge tosses Wikimedia’s anti-NSA lawsuit because Wikipedia isn’t big enough - gtf21
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/10/judge-tosses-wikimedias-anti-nsa-lawsuit-because-wikipedia-isnt-big-enough/
======
GeorgeOrr
This same case involved, in addition to Wikimedia, the National Association of
Criminal Defense Lawyers, Amnesty International, Human Rights Watch, PEN
American Center (a writers group), Global Fund for Women, The Nation Magazine,
The Rutherford Institute, and the Washington Office on Latin America (a social
justice group).

With all those groups, with all that's at stake, the decision essentially
reads that no matter how much traffic they can't use statistical likelihood to
overcome the bar to standing created by Clapper v. Amnesty.

In the end, this means the NSA will never have to face overview as long as
they don't tell anyone what they are doing. If we can't in court say they are
definitely capturing someones traffic, they can't even use the courts to
conduct discovery on what is happening.

------
anigbrowl
I nominate this for 'bullshit headline of the month' award. The legal
reporting is good, the headline is asinine nonsense.

